# vitamins/fish oil increase brain fog/head pressure!



## hopefuluk2 (Aug 20, 2015)

A lot of people here have been suggesting taking supplements for the brain fog: B Complext, Magniusum, fish oil, etc but these supplements give me horrible brain fog every time I take them. They intensify my brain fog and make it much worse! So, I stopped taking them. Anyone have similar experience?

Cheers,


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

Magnesium seems to be an NMDA-antagonist. Maybe that's the problem.


----------



## MiketheAlien (Nov 7, 2013)

Sounds like possible anxiety to me.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2015)

Hmm that's odd, usually it decreases those symptoms, I think mike may be on the right track with the anxiety. I usually get very anxious whenever taking something new and I tend to have somatic symptoms. Is this a possibility for you?


----------



## beefyflamingo (Nov 6, 2013)

fishoil gave me brain fog too


----------

